# Tree trunk preparation and carving



## rogerbleim

I plan to carve a "lady golfer" from a 72' long X 46' circumference log and replace it on its stump. The tree stump was treated with a herbicide and the trunk ends sealed with several coats of oil
based paint. The tree species is water oak. The trunk in inside my garage. I live in Central FL
where the temperature is usually warm and humid. How long do I have to wait for the tree to
dry out enough for carving? Also, how do I treat the stump to preserve it?


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Rough it in, then let it dry, then finish.......


----------



## twoclones

rogerbleim said:


> I live in Central FL
> where the temperature is usually warm and humid. How long do I have to wait for the tree to
> dry out enough for carving? Also, how do I treat the stump to preserve it?


 
Drying is always dependent on local conditions so your best bet is to talk to a local carver. For example, the rough out then dry advice above would be a disaster for me since I live in the desert... 

Chainsaw carvers in wet areas, like Minnesota, seem to like the TWP product on carvings. It allows the log to continue drying without letting moisture from rain, etc into the log. Apparently it protects from mold, etc. 

As for the trunk, you might consider loading it up with borate rods.


----------

